# Lily Pipe Positioning



## bjorn (2 Mar 2011)

I've read quite a few posts on here which recommends using spray bars. My problem however is I have a braceless open tank and having black plastic bars at the top would sort of ruin the look. (Does clear plastic, acrylic or glass Spray bars exist? Does anyone sell them?)

I run 2 filters on this 170L tank, one which is 1050L/hour and a second with 750L/hour. Both use Lily Pipes.

This is the positioning I've settled for at the moment, it seems to give the best flow around the tank. Except possibly in the middle of the tank. The Dwarf Grass at the bottom in the middle is moving a tiny bit.. but not sure it's enough.

Are there a better way to setup 2 outflows / Lily Pipes?


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Mar 2011)

I would position both inlets next to their Lily pipes.  Complete the 'circuit' if you like.

So the rear right one I would put front right.

Other than that looks good to me.

Glass spraybars do exist but as far as I know they aren't made anymore. I guess there was a lack of demand.


So you will have to look out for '*Aquili* glass spraybars' to come up second hand on ebay or other classifieds etc.

AC


----------



## vauxhallmark (2 Mar 2011)

I lIke what you've done - if you had both outlets opposite each other they'd be working against each other. Hope you'll update us with any changes/observations. 

Mark

Ps if all the plants are moving a bit I would think you're ok - they don't need to be blowing about like in a cyclone! Keep us informed!


----------



## bjorn (2 Mar 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Mar 2011)

Unfortunately, this configuration is only slightly more efficient than having the two pipes directly facing each other. You cannot "relay" or play ping-pong with flow. This just creates more interference.

Both Lily pipes need to be mounted on the same wall. Not only that but one has to remember that the flow from the pipes propagates outward in the shape of a three dimensional cone. That means if the outlet is place beside a wall, then the wall block the propagation pattern and has a negative impact on the total energy output of that pipe.

It would be most efficient if the two pipes were placed at equidistant points along the same wall. in that configuration, destructive interference would be minimized. So, for example, say the distance from the top of the diagram to the bottom were 12 inches. Simply divide that number by 3 to get 4 inches. Therefore, Pipe 1 is place 4 inches from the top of the image, then Pipe 2 is placed 4 inches down from Pipe 1, which is then also 4 inches from the bottom of the image.

The inlet locations are completely irrelevant so thy can be placed anywhere that is of aesthetic value.

Cheers,


----------



## bjorn (2 Mar 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this configuration is only slightly more efficient than having the two pipes directly facing each other. You cannot "relay" or play ping-pong with flow. This just creates more interference.
> 
> Both Lily pipes need to be mounted on the same wall. Not only that but one has to remember that the flow from the pipes propagates outward in the shape of a three dimensional cone. That means if the outlet is place beside a wall, then the wall block the propagation pattern and has a negative impact on the total energy output of that pipe.
> 
> ...



But if I did have both Lily Pipes on the same side, one would more or less end up in the middle of that wall. Which means I can't have any tall plants. The flow from the pipes are so strong that the will blow anything away from it and bend anything in it's path. By doing one in each corner diagonally, there is a circular flow which means I can have taller plants growing towards the middle of the tank and closer to the pipes.

Is there a trick to growing taller plants in a tank with high / strong flow?


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Mar 2011)

I did it similar to you in that I had the Lily in a front corner and a Koralia diagnoally across still firing straight ahead.  I just use it to boost the circle if you like.  Seemed to work fine 

AC


----------



## Tom (3 Mar 2011)

I have my lily pipes at the front right corner blowing across the front, then a powerhead at the back left flowing in the opposite direction along the back of the tank. I don't see how this would restrict the flow? It's far far better than just having the lily pipes. Any more flow from the lily pipes would obliterate the substrate. By having the powerhead at the back it draws the water in a circle and by looking at the plants, gives better circulation. 

Tom


----------



## bjorn (3 Mar 2011)

Thanks!


----------

